# Skyline Drive - Davis County - is it open?



## sp700twin (Mar 8, 2016)

Looking to take some out of state family on a quick outing tomorrow, 6/18. I haven't been able to confirm if Skyline Drive from the Bountiful "B" up and around to Farmington is open. Two weeks ago we went to the top from Bountiful but both gates were closed at the top preventing travel north or south from the summit. Has anyone but up in the past week to know if these gates have been opened? If not, I have never been up the Farmington side, is there more riding up top of Farmington than Bountiful? We're looking to do some easy riding in the Ranger Crew.
Thanks.


----------



## sp700twin (Mar 8, 2016)

How about this, assuming the gates are still closed, which would be the funner side to go for first timers in the area, Bountiful or Farmington?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Still closed from top of bountiful to sessions mtn road. My brother and a buddy went up there tonight. Cant speak for skyline to farmington but if sessions is closed my guess is that road is also.


----------

